# Nikon F100 35mm Lenses



## ktan7 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking for top of the line 35mm lenses for my Nikon F100 film SLR. I just bought this and learning more about it. I know that certain lenses won't fit on this one. What is the BEST lense for this camera with amazing detail quality. Does the digital lenses fit on this camera? Any advise will be awesome!


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 22, 2013)

Dx lenses won't usually work because the image circle is too small- although some zooms will out at their longer ends.

Aside from the Dx and the Non- AI lenses all other 35mm lenses will work with it including AF-S and VR.

As to the best, how much do you want to spend?








P.S. there is a film section where all things film are discussed.


----------



## bhop (Apr 22, 2013)

AF-S NIKKOR 35mm f/1.4G from Nikon


Also.. the 35mm 1.8G DX lens will work.. there is slight vignetting in corners, but that can be cropped out or fixed in photoshop if you're scanning your negatives.  I've done it..

here are a few examples from flickr (not mine)
Flickr: Search Nikkor 35mm f/1.8

edit: more
http://www.flickr.com/search/groups/?w=80374194@N00&m=pool&q=35mm+dx


----------



## jake337 (Apr 22, 2013)

I've used all my nikon lenses on my FM2 except the 35mm f1.8G.  I may have to try that one.  Wait I won't be able to use it on the FM2 because the lack of manual aperture selection.  Damn you nikon and your Gelding!

I have:
35mm f1.8G
50mm f1.8D
85mm f1.4D
100mm f2.8 macro(tokina)
180m f2.8 ais

My favorite so far is the nikkor 85mm f1.4D. 


 I see a used 135mm f2 ais at National Camera exchange I will be checking out tomorrow!


----------

